# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  VinFast miễn phí lãi vay 2 năm đầu tiên cho khách hàng mua xe Fadil

## phuong_hanh3112

*Ngày 15/11/2019, Công ty TNHH Sản xuất và Kinh doanh VinFast công bố chương trình siêu ưu đãi tài chính dành cho khách hàng mua xe Fadil trong thời gian từ nay đến ngày 15/01/2020. Theo đó, khách hàng vay mua xe trả góp qua ngân hàng sẽ được VinFast miễn phí lãi vay trong hai năm đầu tiên và được vay trong vòng 5 năm.*
 
Cụ thể, với chương trình siêu ưu đãi tài chính này, khách hàng mua xe VinFast Fadil từ ngày 15/11/2019 đến 15/01/2020 sẽ chỉ cần thanh toán trước 30% giá trị xe, 70% còn lại sẽ được thanh toán dưới hình thức trả góp trong vòng 5 năm với các ưu đãi sau:
Trong 2 năm đầu, VinFast sẽ chi trả toàn bộ tiền lãi vay, khách hàng chỉ cần thanh toán tiền gốc vay hàng tháng (tương đương 4 triệu đồng/tháng đối với xe Fadil phiên bản Tiêu chuẩn).Từ năm thứ 3 trở đi, khách hàng tự thanh toán tiền gốc và lãi vay với mức lãi suất không vượt quá 10,5%/năm (tương đương tối đa 5,9 triệu đồng/tháng đối với xe Fadil phiên bản Tiêu chuẩn).Trong trường hợp từ năm thứ 3 trở đi, lãi suất thả nổi trên thị trường cao hơn mức 10,5%/năm, VinFast sẽ hỗ trợ chi trả phần lãi suất chênh lệch cho ngân hàng, khách hàng chỉ phải trả mức lãi suất cố định 10,5%/năm.Trong trường hợp từ năm thứ 3 trở đi, lãi suất thả nổi trên thị trường thấp hơn mức 10,5%/năm, ngân hàng sẽ áp dụng mức lãi suất thấp hơn này cho khách hàng.
Với chính sách siêu ưu đãi từ VinFast, khách hàng sẽ dễ dàng sở hữu chiếc xe đô thị đa dụng Fadil với chất lượng đẳng cấp châu Âu, an toàn đạt chuẩn 4 sao ASEAN NCAP với chi phí ban đầu chỉ 118,5 triệu đồng cho phiên bản Tiêu chuẩn. Trong hai năm đầu tiên, khách hàng chỉ phải thanh toán 4 triệu đồng tiền gốc vay hàng tháng để sử dụng xe.

VinFast Fadil là mẫu xe hạng A được trang bị hàng loạt tính năng an toàn cao cấp nhất phân khúc, như hệ thống chống bó cứng phanh (ABS), phân phối lực phanh điện tử (EBD), cân bằng điện tử (ESC), kiểm soát lực kéo (TCS), hỗ trợ chống lật (ROM), hỗ trợ khởi hành ngang dốc (HSA)…

*Thông tin chi tiết xin tham khảo: www.vinfast.vn*

----------

